

Google+ Collections - depoll
https://plus.google.com/collections/welcome

======
largote
Being able to turn the autofollow setting off and post about stuff you care
about without worrying about alienating the people who follows you seems very
liberating.

------
godisdad
S/O to everybody who thought this was an open sourcing of Javascript utilities
for collections that power G+

